# USAT "Dockside" 0-6-0 switcher



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Edited--removed due to glitches in forum software


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Just thought I'd write up for whoever.

I had been debating about getting one of these for a long time. In general, even though I love big mainline steam, I think smaller locos look better on our layout. The USAT Docksider is kind of an odd choice though. If you look at prototypes, most 0-6-0 switchers were smaller than this, shorter and more compact. There was apparently a prototype, a drawing of which can be seen in the Kalmbach Cyclopedia of Steam Locomotives, v. 1. It was used in mining operations on the Leetonia and Cherry Valley RR in Ohio. It looks like it drove coal from mines along a row of coke ovens, where it would be unloaded to be burned into coke and hauled away. 

. 

Considering how many versions of this exact prototype have been made (in HO by Mantua and Bachmann, in O by Lionel), you'd think there would be more info about it. 

The USAT model is very nice in some ways, but oddly lacking in some detail--valve gear, anyone? Piping? The cab is odd--the fireman and engineer are sitting on the side of the firebox, far from where you usually find the controls.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Your end result really came out nice, lownote. With my Dockside, I removed the cab light, since when I looked in the window I could see there was no floor and all I could see down there was the speaker and circuit board. I too was disappointed with the sound, and being battery powered I don't generally run smoke anyway. I thought it was nice that USAT provided a battery connection under the coal load which I used. When I called about the front and rear lights being on all the time, they told me they couldn't help me since I had modified the engine for battery use by using the connector and cable that they provided (???). Like you though, it is a good runner so far and I've been happy with mine. Glad you like yours too. 

Ed


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

It's an odd combination of really thoughtful features, like the battery plug, and strange lapses, like the missing cab floor. The smoke generator system was elaborate--there's that geared shaft running all the way to the front, to operate the piston for the smoke. And chuff sensors, tied to the smoke generator. And all that for a really pretty low quality sound. That money might have been better spent somewhere else.

But it's a pretty cool little loco! Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What did you do with the smoke Mike? Did you power it with the ESU? 

Greg


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

lownote; 

I love what you have done to make your locomotive resemble the Reading's shop switcher. Seems like there are too few Reading RR locomotives in any scale. (I'd love to find a good representation of the Crusader in just about any scale - one that I could afford, at least. The last HO version I saw was nickle-plated brass and $1,500.00!) 

That stock smoke unit sounds like the units used in the American Flyer S gauge steam locomotives. They were geared to give two "chugs" per wheel revolution - 1/2 the beats of the prototype. On the AF locomotives, the piston was about the same size as the ID of the smokebox, as it was also the chugger. Fairly low tech, but great for those of us who were kids in the early 1950s. 

Best Wishes, 
David Meashey


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

< I took the smoke generator out altogether--I find them to be more trouble than they are worth, for the most part, and I really could not figure out how to drive the smoke unit from the ESU decoder. ESU is coming out (shades of QSI!) with a "Loksound XL 4.0," which supposedly can drive a pulsed smoke unit. But the decoder I have is the XL 3.0. Someday I might spring for the Zimo decoder and fan-drive smoke unit.

I agree about the Reading! I painted an undecorated Aristo RS-3 in Reading colors. Aristo used to make an RS-3 in Reading, but that was years ago. 

I've been thinking for a while about how to make a Wooten firebox...


----------

